# I may be fostering soon!! :)



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I talked to the Texas contact today (don't want to say her name yet..lol..) and we had a good conversation. I have more free time and I would LOVE to help out a needy pup! She has to check my references and my vet, but I may have a (slight) cure for my MHS soon! Cross your fingers and wish me luck..

Anyone else fostered and have some experiences/advice??


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I was just approved through HRI too Mindy! I'm so excited about it, hope it works out for you.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Mindy, I am happy to hear your news and hope all is approved! 
I presently have my 4th foster in my home now, and it is a wonderful experience. Sometimes frustrating, but so rewarding. 

You will find that your state contact will be your best friend during your fostering! Feel free to pm or email me any time you might have a question, I would be happy to help!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Mindy, I am happy to hear your news and hope all is approved!
> I presently have my 4th foster in my home now, and it is a wonderful experience. Sometimes frustrating, but so rewarding.
> 
> You will find that your state contact will be your best friend during your fostering! Feel free to pm or email me any time you might have a question, I would be happy to help!


I actually did have a question: ...it asks about being able to quarantine the dog. Will this be necessary with Fosters? If I decide to do this, they'll be around my other two Havs..who have had their shots, etc..but I won't put their safety at risk... and I don't really have a place for quarantine unless you count the garage. Which doesn't seem very comfortable..


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mindy - I told them I wouldn't be able to do that because we live in a subdivision and everyone here has dogs, I wouldn't have anywhere that I could take a sick dog to potty where other dogs weren't around and I'm not willing to put my dogs, or anyone else's at risk. That wasn't that big of a deal, she said she'd rather me be totally honest so they didn't waste time trying to contact me for a dog I wouldn't be able to take in.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Mindy - I told them I wouldn't be able to do that because we live in a subdivision and everyone here has dogs, I wouldn't have anywhere that I could take a sick dog to potty where other dogs weren't around and I'm not willing to put my dogs, or anyone else's at risk. That wasn't that big of a deal, she said she'd rather me be totally honest so they didn't waste time trying to contact me for a dog I wouldn't be able to take in.


...are you still able to foster non-sick dogs evenn if you can't quarantine?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yes, that would only be in a situation where they have no background on the doggie, I think.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

You can still foster without quarantining. I think emergency foster homes have to be able to quarantine. I'm new too. Welcome!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Mindy:

Just be sure to let HRI know that you are unable to quarantine. They are very careful to match the dog with the foster home situation so knowing you are unable to quarantine will help them. I am sure it was noted. 

Congras on joining HRI and you will find fostering to be a heart warming job.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations on deciding to foster. HRI evaluates each situation and uses resources accordingly. I could quarantine, transport, but do not want a foster over a few days.
We failed foster 101 (Galen) so bad I cannot chance another failure.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Sandi, Was Galen your first? I am sure I will fail fostering 101 at least once. I'm hoping it won't be the first time. I too can quarantine. I think emergency fostering is so important. Sometimes they just need to be removed from a situation right away, what you do is important Sandi.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I wouldn't mind quarantining emergency animals if I had a place for them; but I have to worry about the safety of my dogs first and foremost. I don't want them exposed to a situation that could be detrimental to their lives; including diseases that I don't know about. If I didn't have dogs of my own it would be an option...but anything happening to them isn't even an option.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I understand completely and you are right Mindy.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> I wouldn't mind quarantining emergency animals if I had a place for them; but I have to worry about the safety of my dogs first and foremost. I don't want them exposed to a situation that could be detrimental to their lives; including diseases that I don't know about. If I didn't have dogs of my own it would be an option...but anything happening to them isn't even an option.


None of us would ever put our beloved dogs in harms way intentionally. All HRI dogs go to the vet as soon as humanly possible for evaluation of health, spay or neuter. No volunteer would ever knowingly put another dog in danger of disease or injury.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Good luck!!
We'll be able to see all the dogs that you foster!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Sandi is right and HRI would never ask you to put your dogs at any risk-we all have dogs of our own so we understand how everyone feels. 

Pat (humom to )
Miss Paige
Mr Roman (former HRI dog-and still one at heart)
Ms Frannie (also former HRI dog and still very much one at heart)


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

mimismom said:


> Good luck!!
> We'll be able to see all the dogs that you foster!!


oh I'll be postin pics! lol.

My best friend is worried I'm going to get attached..lol..


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Mindy:

You will just ask me or Sandi-but not every dog that comes to my home has stayed-just the two and I have had a few more than those-I finally figured out there was a more perfect home waiting than what I could give them. And it has been true for each of my foster dogs.

Pat


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Mindy you will do wonderfully. If it is meant to be then it will be. Just as Galen was meant for Sandi and well Pat has two that were meant for her.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

If animals stay very long at my house we will have them for life. I have a 28 year old horse that almost crippled me. We were offered $15,000 for a Boxer Champion to go to Japan, my DH and kids were upset he wouldn't understand Japanese, I kept saying “$15,000, we’ll teach him sign language, he’ll be part of their foundation stock”, and Win lived the next 11 years with us. 

In 2 days I knew HRI would never move Galen to another home.

Each of us has a place in the HRI family, knowing our place is the best for all.

Mindy you will be a great addition and a great foster. The biggest part is love.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

No! I can't allow myself to get attached...lol. This is my LOOPHOLE to MHS!! As long as they're never REALLY mine, then I can have 3 dogs in the house... only 2 are really mine..the extra 1 is just a visitor that I get to love on and spoil while they're here..lol. I have to think of them like nieces and nephews. While they're here you spoil them rotten then send them home to their parents..lol


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I'm a non-foster volunteer...*

so I live vicariously through your HRI stories.

I know I cannot take in another dog...because I work and have a very active young child. I just don't have the time a new foster would require...and Daisy is a lover of only one dog, Riki. She tolerates other havanese, but she much prefers children and people. It wouldn't be fair to her. Riki would welcome any havanese into our home, he would say the more the merrier. We also have an awful city law that says only three pets.

My husband has told me repeatedly that I am not to foster. We sometimes doggysit friend's small dogs and it really gets Daisy upset as she truly enjoys having Riki to herself. Riki loves it as he thinks all havanese are great fun...and I cry when they go home as I get attached quick!

So I am co-chair of the HRI quilt fundraiser and volunteer in other ways.

So you go you amazing fosters! And keep up the wonderful stories...


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Linda:

I know that not everyone can foster-but everyone is a VERY IMPORTANT part of HRI-I can't foster anymore for a while-Frannie just gets upset & sick whenever I have a foster dog here-and I can't do that to her. We are on a sliding slope with her and her health so I owe her a stress free life. 

So I do other things for HRI-small jobs but necessary ones-so both you & I will enjoy the stories of our foster moms.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Pat and Linda you are both so important to HRI and do so much. Linda between you posting about HRI needs here and Laurie's posts about her fosters(little Maggie especially), you galvanized me into action. Pat you know I am just honored to know you. I pray for Ms Frannie everyday hon. 

Mindy that is a wonderful way to think of it. I will have to relate to my hubby. I'm not sure how well he will handle sending off to a forever home. He says he will be fine, but this is the man that kept threating to leave me each time I brought another used and abused animal into the house. 19 years and many many animals later he is still here. And still all bluster. LOL


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, This is just what I needed to read. I applied, had my references checked and will meet with the lady on the 17th to be a rescue. I am with you Mindy, I need this to satisfy my longing for yet another Havanese and to also help those Havs that need help. I am sure it will be rewarding. I hope I pass. Wish me luck.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH Good luck. I am sure you will pass.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We've been approved too and are just waiting to foster. I truly hope I don't fail as I'd love to help as many little guys as possible and send them on to be with their forever families. With that said, who knows, you can't help who you fall in love with.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Mindy and everyone else who only recently got accepted as possible HRI fosters! Exciting! It is no doubt challenging, but quite rewarding too. I always remember what Laurie says, "If I keep this foster, then I'll have no room to help another. By caring for this dog and finding him a new home, I can then do it again and again." ... o.k., so I'm paraphrasing, but it stuck with me! Makes sense.


----------

